# I made a scale drawing, blueprint, of the track plan I want to make.



## v8vega (Apr 18, 2017)

10' x 3 1/2 ' its a version of Tomy Aurora giant raceway using the front part only. Redrawn to fit my space and bigger curves. A lot of it is elevated, I want to saw out plywood roadbed like the model railroaders do. And I plan to glue the track joints or track clips for joints that are nice and tight and smooth. It will be a permanent track with borders on the external curves. Two lane with electrical buss wires and feeders every 12 or 14 joints.
modelmotorist has a calculator for track length,it's 53 1/2 ' long.


----------

